# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A është puthja tradhëti ?

## Skofiar

Eshte nje teme qe diskutohet ne shume forume kudo ne  bote.
Ka shume mendime per kete.
Disa mendojne se partneri juaj eshte i uritur per puthje, se e bene per shkake te hakmarrjes ndaj partnerit, se e bene per shkak se eshe i dashuruar ne dike etj.
Pra a mund te quhet puthja tradheti?

----------


## ||xXx||

per mua jo

----------


## FLOWER

jo gjithmone. njeriu e kupton vete kur puthja perben akt tradhetie-nese njeriun e ke ne zemer ose te mbetet ne zemer atehere eshte jo e drejte karshi partenerit, ne te kundert nuk perben tradheti.


FLOWER :Lulja3:

----------


## Dito

> Eshte nje teme qe diskutohet ne shume forume kudo ne  bote.
> Ka shume mendime per kete.
> Disa mendojne se partneri juaj eshte i uritur per puthje, se e bene per shkake te hakmarrjes ndaj partnerit, se e bene per shkak se eshe i dashuruar ne dike etj.
> Pra a mund te quhet puthja tradheti?


Po te pyes vetem dicka dhe pasi te me pergjigjesh do te jap nje pergjigje per temen pasi edhe vete pyetja qe ke shtruar eshte teper siperfaqesore dhe normalish njeriu mund te shprehe gabimisht po dicka siperfaqesore. Vijoj... Cfare eshte Puthja per ju? Cfare shpreh me nje puthje? Cila eshte arsyeja e cila te con drejt ketij kontakti fizik?

Pastaj folim per me teper :buzeqeshje: . Pyetjet jane nga me normalet dhe besoj do i japesh pergjigje :buzeqeshje: 

Ciaoo


*Dito.*

----------


## GrifshA_

Cilado puthje eshte per botekuptimin tim nje arsye per tu ndare, dmth tradhti!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## nausika

...varet nqs. behet me sy mbyllur, dhe sa sgjat, dhe ca presioni ushtrohet ne buzet armike....lololol....

sigurisht qe eshte tradheti!

----------


## panchovilla

Pythja te con ne gjera tjera. Thoni vet a eshte tradheti apo jo :buzeqeshje:

----------


## helene

Per mua eshte tradheti &#231;do mendim apo veprim qe ka si objekt nje femer tjeter :ngerdheshje:  ( objekt deshire kuptohet :perqeshje: )



 Dito fshije dhe kete post eeeeeeeeee si e di vete :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Skofiar

> Po te pyes vetem dicka dhe pasi te me pergjigjesh do te jap nje pergjigje per temen pasi edhe vete pyetja qe ke shtruar eshte teper siperfaqesore dhe normalish njeriu mund te shprehe gabimisht po dicka siperfaqesore. Vijoj... Cfare eshte Puthja per ju? Cfare shpreh me nje puthje? Cila eshte arsyeja e cila te con drejt ketij kontakti fizik?
> 
> Pastaj folim per me teper. Pyetjet jane nga me normalet dhe besoj do i japesh pergjigje
> 
> Ciaoo
> 
> 
> *Dito.*


Dito pasi qe pyetjen e kam shtruar vete nuk desha te shkruaj shume gjate per kete teme me qellim qe te gjithe se bashku te shprehim mendimet tona.
Me duket se nuk eshte tema se cka eshte puthja por a eshte tradheti puthja dhe me duket se nuk ka nevoje te japim perkufizime puthjeje, sepse secili e din ne menyren e vet se qka do te thot puthje.
Pasi ke shtruar pyetje po  jap mendimin tim:
Puthja per mua eshte nje shkembim kontakti trupor per te treguar shenja besueshmerie, afersie, per te shpreh ndjenjat qe ndiejne dy persona per njeri tjetrin si dhe per te rrite dashurine. Ne kete akt marrin pjese ne shumicen e rasteve dy persona te gjinive te kunderta. Puthja shfaq ndjenja trupore shume te rendesishme dhe po te jete puthje dashurie mund te jete shume e gjate dhe intenzive (si psh. french kiss)
Ne buze gjinden posaqerisht shume inde nervore qe shkatojne ndjenje kenaqesie dhe me kete behet bartja e feromoneve.
E kuptoj se ka shume lloj puthjesh si psh, puthje per pershendetje, puthje lamtumirese, puthje engjellore dhe shume te tjera.
Me duket se tema eshte interesant per tu biseduar prandaj edhe e kam postuar.

----------


## Studenti-Te

Edhe shikimi i embel te nje vajze tjeter quhet tradhti e mos flasim nese e puthim...

----------


## Davius

Po ju kujtohet ajo skena ne Oscar kur pasi j'u tregua se Adrien Brody nga filmi "The Pianist" kishte marre cmimin aktori me i mire, ai pasi u ngjit ne skene me shume afsh puthi ne buze Helly Berrryn ku ne mes tyre nuk kishte asgje...  :buzeqeshje:  dmth kjo eshte tradheti?

Kjo sipas meje nuk mund te jete tradheti sepse ai ne ate momente ka shfaqur vetem nje emocion rasti dhe ajo puthje s'ka qene me prapavija...

Cdo puthje qe eshte spontane dhe nuk permbane ndonje mesazh te fshehur mbrenda saj mendoj se nuk eshte tradheti...

----------


## Macho

> Per mua eshte tradheti çdo mendim apo veprim qe ka si objekt nje femer tjeter ( objekt deshire kuptohet)
> 
> 
> 
>  Dito fshije dhe kete post eeeeeeeeee si e di vete


Lexo veten te citimi im po tu fshi  :perqeshje: 

Tradheti?? A se mendoj hic qe mund te ma bejne... Te vetja pune tjeter pastaj (normale qe nuk eshte)  :shkelje syri: 


Macho

----------


## Hyllien

Puthja spontane eshte tradheti spontane, po qe e llogaritur qe me pare eshte tradheti e rende fare, por tradhetia ne mendime nuk eshte si tradhetia me vepra...
Masat duhen mare duke pasur parasysh çdo gje, edhe motivin, psh. po puthi se i mungojne puthjet, duhet ekzekutuar ne vend me puthje...  :pa dhembe:

----------


## White_Angel

Kush u puth ????/


Eshte si nuk eshte . Pse duhet te puthesh tjetrin/en ? 

Pastaj kot nuk kane thene : Puthja eshte nje e trokitur ne katin e pare , per te pyetur ne katin e dyte - A ka vend ne katin e trete ??

Pse ta cojme veten ne mekat se puthjet e shkreta shoqerohen edhe me duar , duart shkojne ne vende qe nuk ju takojne dhe keshtu  :kryqezohen:  


Tani vetem me raste do puthnim prsh  meqe po na vjen edhe Viti i Ri lejohen po te shkurtra vetem per urim  :perqeshje: 


Nejse...

----------


## marsela

> Po te pyes vetem dicka dhe pasi te me pergjigjesh do te jap nje pergjigje per temen pasi edhe vete pyetja qe ke shtruar eshte teper siperfaqesore dhe normalish njeriu mund te shprehe gabimisht po dicka siperfaqesore. Vijoj... Cfare eshte Puthja per ju? Cfare shpreh me nje puthje? Cila eshte arsyeja e cila te con drejt ketij kontakti fizik?
> 
> *Dito.*


_loool..ky stili i nisjes se pergjigjes me pytje sec me kujton..mir kur je Mod, shtoi dhe i devotshem, ste shpeton gje nga syri
E c'nevoje ka ti hysh kaq ne te thella o Odeon..Puthja eshte puthje..dhe kur i jepet seksit tjeter ne shumicen e rasteve nje arsye e qellim ka.Hmm te pyesesh se c'nenkupton ai tjetri me tradhti do me dukej ca me e drejte..se nese nenkupton te njejten gje qe nenkupton shumica s'qendron fare as pyetja..
Diku ne nje teme diskutohej a quhet tradhti cybersex, ktu behet fjale per puthje puthje etj etj.......... dhe ne diskutojm nese quhet tradhti ndaj partnerit ose jo ..
Per mua eshte tradhti..po sesi me duket ta percaktoj puthja, se nuk e shoh shoh dot si te shkeputur:-)..do ket se s'ben nje "te shkuar" dhe "te ardhme"..Sa na vjen ne vesh ne eshte tjeter pune.._

----------


## Studenti-Te

> Po ju kujtohet ajo skena ne Oscar kur pasi j'u tregua se Adrien Brody nga filmi "The Pianist" kishte marre cmimin aktori me i mire, ai pasi u ngjit ne skene me shume afsh puthi ne buze Helly Berrryn ku ne mes tyre nuk kishte asgje...  dmth kjo eshte tradheti?
> 
> Kjo sipas meje nuk mund te jete tradheti sepse ai ne ate momente ka shfaqur vetem nje emocion rasti dhe ajo puthje s'ka qene me prapavija...
> 
> Cdo puthje qe eshte spontane dhe nuk permbane ndonje mesazh te fshehur mbrenda saj mendoj se nuk eshte tradheti...



Davius nese marim shembull nga aktoret ateher sdim edhe te dashurojm sdim edhe ceshte tradhtia dhe sdo dim asgje... ata gjakun e kan me kaffe  :buzeqeshje:  Ata haptas e shikojn gruan duke beree dashuri dhe ne mbremje serish fljen sebashku.. nuk kane  ndjenjat ata si ne...

----------


## Davius

> nuk kane  ndjenjat ata si ne...


Tash mua me kujton kengen e Arditit - "Ti nuk ke me ndjenja"   :pa dhembe:  ashtu eshte studenti ato s'kane ndjenja... tere diten gruaja i puthet neper premiera dhe ne mbremje ndajne perseri shtratin dhe kjo eshte jashta logjikes sipas meje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Anisela

*Puthja eshte intime...Automatikisht,te afron me personin tjeter...*

----------


## sualdo

nje puthje cfare eshte valle nje puthje 
nje betim i bere me nga afer nje deshire
nje refim qe duhet degjuar
me sakte nje apostrofe e kuqe mes fjaleve te dua
napster..

----------


## lumturi

Po eshte tradhti, pastaj varet cfare eshte puthja per nje njeri.

----------

